# Dog training



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 15 week old black lab. She is obedient and loves to retrieve. I've been researching on how to train her to retrieve waterfowl. Any advice or favorite tools


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

is the dog gun shy ....how is she on water ..does she sit at your side till you send her ....always use the same words never switch like sit, stay, back ,fetch them up, hunt dead ,over ,here ...use what ever word you want be always the same ....it's an ever day thing 15 to 20 mins....


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Game dog by Richard Woelters. Good book. My dog may not win any retriever trials, but she can hunt.  

She was only 10 months in these photos.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Some wildlife areas have dog training areas where you can take the Dog and shoot to see if it gets scared and then pracice shooting followed by tossing whatever you want it to retrieve into the air so it learns that 

Shot fired
Something falls to the ground
go get it

I dont know hwere you live but Delaware wild life area has a dog area as well as Elk Horn Lake Hunt club will let you use you use your dog on conrolled phesant hunts, they are in Bucyrus


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

jimmy z said it right I used Richard Walters program "water dog" it is a little old but works other guy will suggest other trainers. What ever program you get just stick with it it takes consistancy and patients. my boy tank was retrieving at 7 months old. today I had to cast him to a downed bird it was awsome to see the training pay off we will never win any field trials but we hav fun


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

just remember you get out of your dog what you put in to it ....find a hunt club go watch a well trained dog ....ask how he did it ...every dog is different some learn fast some slow ..i got lucky with my 2 dogs and they learned real fast ..i trained them myself ..i made mistakes with the first one but hes is still a awesome dog ..now my chessie pup is on a roll and makeing me proud  every time i can get her out ...you can read book but its best to find someone with the time to train with you you have to learn to teach your dog ...but it all what you want out of your dog ....

thats my pup at 4 months









that the old man at 9 years old now 10 








having a great dog is worth the time


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I agree with that too. If u can find someone who knows what they are doing and willing to work with you it's great. The book will help you understand the mind of a dog a bit. And what first flight says about commands. No jibberish. Same thing every time. You can most likely borrow the books from the library.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

mbarrett1379 said:


> I have a 15 week old black lab. She is obedient and loves to retrieve. I've been researching on how to train her to retrieve waterfowl. Any advice or favorite tools


just like these guy said richard wolters water dog is a great training method and easy. they make a dvd with his training techniques. be patient, i made mistakes with my first dog too. remember you get what you put in. no such thing as a dumb dog but there are dumb trainers. just be smart.


----------

